# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  WBC Question

## Hoomin_erra

How much insulation do WBC stands give to the box inside?

I have been given a few WBC's sans the actual hive boxes. Customised with varroa open mesh floors. With a bit of modification to the stand, i think i will be able to fit my smith hives in. 

Bearing in mind i am at 1300ft, on a hillside, exsposed, and we tend to get 2 - 3 foot of snow in winter, will they help? Or am i just over complicating, and the snow on the hives will insulate enough?

----------


## Adam

The design of the WBC is that a National will JUST fit in them which begs the question why the two different brood boxes came into existance. You can insert leaves in the gap between boxes and lift for winter insulation ( an old practice I believe). The lifts will keep driving rain off the brood boxes and a damp box will not insulate well, so I'm sure there are advantages; they don't really insulate. Cedar lifts are too light to stay put on a hillside; I've got a Thornes WBC with cedar lifts and they are an easy lift; and a sloppy fit. I've also got an ebay purchase WBC with 3/4" marine ply lifts. Now those would stay put as it's a hernia and a half to lift them off.

----------

